# Best Fish to Keep with a Betta



## percygrover (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm new here
So HI
but anyway I just got a male Delta Fin Betta fish named Triton and I want another fish as well. What is the best fish to keep with a Betta


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettas are most happy when left by themselves. There is no "best" fish to keep with a betta. If you have a 10 gallon tank or larger you may be able to get away with a school of corydoras cat fish but that's about it. Most other small aquarium fish will either pick on the betta or the betta will pick on them.


----------



## percygrover (Oct 6, 2010)

So if want to get more fish in addition to my betta I would need a seprate tank


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

A tabk of at least 10 gallons is recommended if you want tankmates. According to the research I have done bettas make good community fish as long as the tankmates are peaceful (and dont nip at fins) and they dont resemble another betta (like male guppies or gourmai). I keep my betta in a 10 gal with 3 cories. Check my sig if you want to see pics.


----------



## percygrover (Oct 6, 2010)

can I have small tank mates in a 5 gallon tank


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

You could have a snail in a 5 gal....


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

In a five gallon, you can have snails or shrimps. However, if your tank isn't cycled, you might not want to get shrimps or snails. Shrimps are a pain in the butt to catch if you have to do 100% water changes, and snails are so messy uncyled tanks aren't a great idea.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I had 1 cory cat, 2 white clouds, and 1 betta in a 5 gallon.Though ammonia would spike so it was too much work and all fish except the betta got moved to my dads 29 gallon (with more cories). So in a 10 gallon, 3 white clouds and a snail.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I have my betta with three small x-ray pristella tetras in my 5 gal. They are perfectly happy and my levels are always fine. Poseidon even blows bubble nests regularly! I did have black phantom tetras for a bit, but there was too much fin nipping and a bit too big. With the pristellas I have no nipping at all. I understand everyone's worry about having a small community in a 5 gal, but it's worked just fine for me for 6 months now.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Crownie: even though your water params are perfect, think of your fish. If you were locked in a small classroom with 3 hyperactive toddlers, you'd probably snap at them to get away after a while, and maybe get stressed. Same thing with your betta. He probably doesn't have enough space to get away from the activity of the tetras, and they from him.


----------



## binumee (Sep 17, 2010)

*Hello*



percygrover said:


> I'm new here
> So HI
> but anyway I just got a male Delta Fin Betta fish named Triton and I want another fish as well. What is the best fish to keep with a Betta


U can have one Betta fish in a tank - if u want u can have another betta fish next to ur Triton. Don't ever put any fish with ur Triton - becoz any fish it will attack and the one u put with Triton will either jump off from ur tank - if it is closed tank then it will attack and kill another fish.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Crownie: even though your water params are perfect, think of your fish. If you were locked in a small classroom with 3 hyperactive toddlers, you'd probably snap at them to get away after a while, and maybe get stressed. Same thing with your betta. He probably doesn't have enough space to get away from the activity of the tetras, and they from him.


I understand completely what you are saying, but I really haven't had any problems. He isn't stressed, the tetras stay in their area and my betta his. He swims constantly and gets excited when I come over. He really seems fine and has for the past 6 months. If I thought he wasn't happy or was constantly stressed, I'd give the tetras the boot because I love my betta. I think he just has a very calm personality when it comes to other fish. Thank you for your concern though


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

binumee said:


> U can have one Betta fish in a tank - if u want u can have another betta fish next to ur Triton. Don't ever put any fish with ur Triton - becoz any fish it will attack and the one u put with Triton will either jump off from ur tank - if it is closed tank then it will attack and kill another fish.


um...no. What are you saying? Bettas CAN have tankmates. They are only agressive killing machines when it comes to their own species. Well it does depend on the personality of the betta in question but they _generally_ leave other fish alone.

And to the OP: 5 gallons isnt enough for more fish other than your betta. You can try snails and shrimp. I hear shrimp are fun


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Platys are supposed to get along with bettas just saying what i heard (not from petstore from this site)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

white clouds are cold water fish.. so no on them.

you can have inverts in a smaller tank with a betta but you must cycle the tank first (especially for shrimp).


----------

